# Wondering what breed this is



## Mommyheim (Sep 12, 2016)

We bought this chicken as a Gold Laced Wyandotte pullet. She is 12 weeks old now and looks nothing like a Gold Laced Wyandotte. Any ideas what breed she might be?


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Buckeye would be my guess. Will certainly know more with age


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Or rir. Comb is hard to see


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Partridge Rock ..?.. Got a close up of the feather pattern?


----------



## Mommyheim (Sep 12, 2016)

This is the best close up I have


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Welsummer or Partridge Rock is my guess.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

partridge rock


----------



## Mommyheim (Sep 12, 2016)

She seems to have a different pattern than my Welsummer and is reddish where my Welsummer is more brown.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Welsummer... My hatchery Welsummers are aaaaaalllll over the place in color. One of the roosters I couldn't even tell was a Welsummer but he came with the rest so he must have been (though there was no explanation why he was almost all black. SIGH.)


----------



## toby8429 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like Rhode Island Red cockerel


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Welsummer or Partridge Rock is my guess.


What Nm said


----------

